Ask HN: How is kernel code tested? - ryanlm
======
greenyoda
A quick web search turned up the following links:

\- Linux Kernel Testing and Debugging | Linux Journal

[http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-kernel-testing-
and...](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-kernel-testing-and-
debugging)

\- Fully Automated Testing of the Linux Kernel (PDF)

[https://www.kernel.org/doc/ols/2006/ols2006v1-pages-113-126....](https://www.kernel.org/doc/ols/2006/ols2006v1-pages-113-126.pdf)

\- How is linux kernel tested? - Stack Overflow

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3177338/how-is-linux-
kern...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3177338/how-is-linux-kernel-
tested)

